# Chiefs Ladies



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres his girls! Mom and daughter pair.

















I really like their colors and their personalities! Though Katy (mom) has an attitude about being here,she turns her back on me and will ignore me!
Kizzy is a very loveable little girl and just wants to be petted and scratched.

I know Chief can get the job done, look at Bootsie!! Due February 11th :twisted:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are adorable, with their little fuzzy "coats" on.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww! They are so sweet . Bootsie is HUGE!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i like those girls. I have to agree that Bootsie looks rather large!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie's never had more than 3 but last season had a single and I thought for sure there was 2 in there because she was big! I think she'll be giving me 3 this time and this is definately it for her...even if I have to put Duck Tape on her "cha-cha" :twisted:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hahaha!!! That made me laugh!!!! Haha! Wow. How old is she?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie is huge!!! Cheif is a lucky guy


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all adorable!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww! They are cute!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

They all look so sweet! And I love seeing pictures of big, beautiful Bootise!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Each one of you are so sweet! Bootsie turned 7 years on May 27th...I'd rather not risk losing her in kidding if her age is factored in, that and the fact that I'd get her spayed if the risk of the anesthesia wasn't so great. So I just might have to resort to the duck tape!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

:ROFL:. Duct Tape!! HAHAHA! That is just so great. Awww yeah I know, my friend had her first goat, Lacey, who was I think 11. She was going to retire her after she kidded this spring. Well, Lacey kidded trips, but she died in my friend's arms soon after. Her heart gave out. It was so sad, and so hard. So I know what you mean.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The one in the bottem pic looks just like my pygmy wether.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They all are so pretty Liz!! Bootsie sure has a load on her :shock:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're all so CUTE! I can't wait to see everyone's babies! I have to wait 'til my girls mature some more before I breed them. Bootsie is definitely big!


----------

